# Dimension 8400 Upgrade



## Snake05 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have recently purchased Thermaltake Soprano Case to replace my current Dell Dimension 8400 case.  I was wandering if anyone knew where I can find the pin configurations for the powerbutton, front usb ports, audio ports, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## newmodder (Feb 20, 2006)

*what is your mobo type?*

your mobo specs would help.but you should be able to find it somewhere on Google


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Look at the motherboard.  There should be a model number stamped on the PCB in white lettering.  It is usually between the processor and memory.  You can use that to help find the correnct pin configuration for your board since the DELL 8400 Series spans several years using different boards.


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Mobo is E210882 Rev A00
If anyone knows anything about the front pin configurations, or can help point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## 65tweet (Feb 21, 2006)

Look at the PCB around the pins. There will be reference keys posted on the mobo someplace close to each pin configuration showing what they are for. 

You can use a guide from a different mobo as a reference. The front panel connections will be arranged differently than in the guide, but will hook up in the same way. There should be markings printed on the PCB next to each pin making ID easy.


----------



## Aevum (Feb 21, 2006)

forget it, dell isnt like compaq or HP or gateway that buys large stocks from gigabyte, MSI or ECS, 

they have costum made mobos made by foxconn, usualy making upgrade harder becuase they tend to use costum power connectors, switch connectors and such, the idea is that if something needs replacing or repairing, you have to call dell to do it, 

just say thanks that the IDE connectors and the pci/AGP slots are the same.


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 21, 2006)

Aevum said:
			
		

> forget it, dell isnt like compaq or HP or gateway that buys large stocks from gigabyte, MSI or ECS,
> 
> they have costum made mobos made by foxconn, usualy making upgrade harder becuase they tend to use costum power connectors, switch connectors and such, the idea is that if something needs replacing or repairing, you have to call dell to do it,
> 
> just say thanks that the IDE connectors and the pci/AGP slots are the same.


Nope, I will not forget it.  That is the whole point of this post.  Just because Dell makes everything "costum" does not mean that it is not possible.  Once I find the configuration, this upgrade is perfectly possible.  Not to sound rude or anything, but I have read similar forums on the Dell website of people complaining about the upgrade.  Yes, it's harder than Plug-and-Play, but as long as you know what you are doing, and avoid Dell's crummy "Award-winning Support" this is possible.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 21, 2006)

The motherboard still uses the same principles.  The pins just need to be moved around.  A new heatsink sometimes needs to be purchased.  Its not that difficult once you find the information you need.  My brother has already changed out his DELL case it was a pain but it was definetly within the realm of feasablility.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> The motherboard still uses the same principles.  The pins just need to be moved around.  A new heatsink sometimes needs to be purchased.  Its not that difficult once you find the information you need.  My brother has already changed out his DELL case it was a pain but it was definetly within the realm of feasablility.



Yeah, for some reason I always talked to dell tech support before I changed the heatsink, or put the motherboard in a new case.  I think there were five or six things they said were impossible to do.  Guess what, they're not.  I took a multimeter to my front power button to figure out where the pins go.  I'll probably do the same thing with the USB just in case it's different.  It's a challenge to work around dell's "prevention measures" but as resourcefull as most of the people are on this forum, you should know it's not impossible like dell claims.  You certainly shouldn't "forget it"


----------



## OOTay (Feb 22, 2006)

well this is one reason why u should build your next rig. Becuase custom is completely cheaper and better then any prebuilt.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 22, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> well this is one reason why u should build your next rig. Becuase custom is completely cheaper and better then any prebuilt.



That's true, I will be doing that soon.  I just moved my motherboard and components to the new case to prevent them from overheating (I had a power supply and two video cards die on me over a period of three months).  Snake is doing the same thing.


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 22, 2006)

OOTay said:
			
		

> well this is one reason why u should build your next rig. Becuase custom is completely cheaper and better then any prebuilt.


I agree completely.  This desktop was a graduation gift from the parents.  I have pretty much turned it into a custom build, with only a few tainted Dell components left (unfortunately that includes the mobo)


----------



## OOTay (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice i always love gifts especially computers


----------



## RockfordMax (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey guys, newbie to the forum but not to computers 

I recently got a barebones 8400 free from a friend, and am looking for the best possible processor (simply because i cannot overclock a cheaper one, big PITA.)

What I am wondering is what series of Intel's fit? I know its LGA775, but am I going to have to stick with a 6xx series or can i go dual core with a Pentium D 840?


Thanks in advance for any help provided, and I hope i have a good time here


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 1, 2006)

RockfordMax said:
			
		

> Hey guys, newbie to the forum but not to computers
> 
> I recently got a barebones 8400 free from a friend, and am looking for the best possible processor (simply because i cannot overclock a cheaper one, big PITA.)
> 
> ...



RockFordMax, you should be able to go with an Intel Pentium D 8xx, but  maybe not 9xx. Check with Dell.

Snake05, don't forget that the I/O shield is a different size, so you'll have to do some measuring and probably some cutting too. Just a reminder. It's just that I know one or two people who had Dell's and they wanted to get a case like mine, so they did, but their Dell's I/O ports/shield wouldn't fit at all, and they couldn't do anything about it. I just don't want you to go through the same thing.
-Azn


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 1, 2006)

RockfordMax said:
			
		

> Hey guys, newbie to the forum but not to computers
> 
> I recently got a barebones 8400 free from a friend, and am looking for the best possible processor (simply because i cannot overclock a cheaper one, big PITA.)
> 
> ...



Intel Pentium 6xx series actually overclock really good, but I don't think Dell's motherboards can overclock at all. So, if you're planning on staying at stock speeds, get a Pentium D 8xx.  Check with Dell though to make sure.
-Azn


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Dell 8400 uses the 925X chipset.  They are not capable of supporting pentium D processors.


----------



## RockfordMax (Jun 1, 2006)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> The Dell 8400 uses the 925X chipset.  They are not capable of supporting pentium D processors.



Thats unfortunate. Thanks for the info though!

I would assume Dell locks their motherboards, so its necessary to get a relatively high clock processor stock. Which is unfortunate, but its the price I pay i guess.


----------

